# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  تست مثلثات

## mkh-ana

لطفن این معادله مثلثاتی رو حل کنین: در بازه [0,2pi]








(من خودم جوابو میدونم ولی میخام تحلیل های دوستان رو بشنوم)

----------


## mkh-ana

این سوال در هر بازه ای جواب ندارد!

چرا؟؟

(دلیل طرح این تست را بیان خواهم کرد.)

----------


## johnny

p/4 یا 5p/4 نمیشه؟!

ویرایش:کلا جواب نداره!! :Yahoo (94):

----------


## mkh-ana

راهنمایی:

برد تابع سمت چپ از 1 تا 2 میباشد.

تابع سمت راست یک تابع خاص است(مجموع یک عبارت با معکوس آن)

----------


## johnny

خب بر همین اساس میگم جواب نداره!...چون عبارت سمت راست همواره بزرگتر مساوی 2 هستش و در صورتی برابر 2 میشه که ایکس یکی از مقدارهای p/4 یا 5p/4 رو اختیار کنه اما با مقدار سمت چپ برابر نمیشه!!

----------


## mkh-ana

کاملا درسته!

عبارت سمت چپ فقط مقادیر 1تا 2 رو پوشش میدن

ولی عبارت سمت  راست برای تانژانت های منفی کوچکتر از 2 و برای تانژانت های مثبت بزرگ تراز 2  میشه.

پس عبارت سمت راست مقادیر بین -2و 2 رو پوشش نمیده.

پس فقط یک حالت میمونه اونم این که هردو عبارت برابر 2 بشن.

عبارت سمت چپ به ازای +pi/2  و - pi/2  برابر 2 میشه.

عبارت سمت راست به ازای pi/4 و 5pi/4 برابر 2 میشه.


پس جوابی نداریم که در این معادله صدق کند.(((معادله بی جواب!!!)))

----------


## mkh-ana

لطفن این تستو حل بفرمایید:

5sinx+12cosx=13

تعداد جواب در بازه [0,2pi] ؟؟

----------


## mkh-ana

راهنمایی از فرمول زیر استفاده کنید:

----------


## mkh-ana

طبق فرمول بالا داریم:



که در این بازه فقط جواب تانژانت معکوس 13/12 میباشد.

فقط یک جواب در این بازه دارد.

----------


## mkh-ana

لطفن این سوالو حل بفرمایید:

----------


## mkh-ana

اینم حلش (((حالشو ببرین!!!!)))

----------


## mkh-ana

لطفن این تستو حل بفرمایید:

----------


## mkh-ana

حلش:

----------


## johnny

سلام

دوستان سوال زیر رو اگه میشه جواب بدید!

-معادله ی زیر در بازه ی [1,1-] چند جواب دارد؟

----------


## hamid3014

> سلام
> 
> دوستان سوال زیر رو اگه میشه جواب بدید!
> 
> -معادله ی زیر در بازه ی [1,1-] چند جواب دارد؟


فک کنم یکی!

----------


## johnny

> فک کنم یکی!
> فایل پیوست 12811





> یه دونه؟؟
> 5.


خب منفی پی سوم مگه جز برد کسینوس اینورس به حساب میاد؟!

----------


## hamid3014

> خب منفی پی سوم مگه جز برد کسینوس اینورس به حساب میاد؟!


نه...!
 :Yahoo (35):

----------


## johnny

> نه...!


خب فقط در صورتی جواب معادله صفر بدست میاد که کسینوس اینورس برابر منفی پی سوم باشه اما این جز برد حساب نمیشه!!...متاسفانه پاسخ تست رو هم ندارم فقط میدونم یدونه جواب داره!!

----------


## johnny

> آره.ظاهرا جزو برد نیست.
> 
> پس جواب چیه؟  
> 
> Arccos(x) calculator | Inverse cosine calculator
> 
> 
> x
> arccos(x)
> ...


جواب صفر هم بین گزینه ها هست اما کتاب گزینه "یک جواب" رو انتخاب کرده که به نظرم اشتباه کرده!!

----------


## hamid3014

> جواب صفر هم بین گزینه ها هست اما کتاب گزینه "یک جواب" رو انتخاب کرده که به نظرم اشتباه کرده!!


اسم کتابه چیه؟

----------


## johnny

> اسم کتابه چیه؟


حسابان الگو

----------


## hamid3014

> حسابان الگو


آموزش یا تست؟ کدوم صفحه؟

----------


## johnny

تست...آزمون 5...سوال 13

----------


## hamid3014

> تست...آزمون 5...سوال 13


نمیدونم .... شاید طراح حواسش به برد نبوده!!! تو سایت نشر الگو گفتم 
احتمالا همون گزینه 1 (0) میشه

----------


## milad65

> سلام
> 
> دوستان سوال زیر رو اگه میشه جواب بدید!
> 
> -معادله ی زیر در بازه ی [1,1-] چند جواب دارد؟
> 
> فایل پیوست 12810


به نظر من جواب نداره 

چون برد تابع cos -1 بین0 و پی هست 

و بنابراین با -پی سوم که مقدارش منفی محل تلاقی نداره 




البته شاید اشتباه کرده باشم  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## hamed2357

> به نظر من جواب نداره 
> 
> چون برد تابع cos -1 بین0 و پی هست 
> 
> و بنابراین با -پی سوم که مقدارش منفی محل تلاقی نداره 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> البته شاید اشتباه کرده باشم


جواب نداره
کسینوس وارون یک چیز مثبتی میشه حاصلش
یک چیز مثبت با یک چیز مثبت جمع بشه 0 نمیشه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> لطفن این تستو حل بفرمایید:
> 
> 5sinx+12cosx=13
> 
> تعداد جواب در بازه [0,2pi] ؟؟


سلام از 0 حرکت میکنیم محکم بشینید میخوام تند و سریع برم
در کسینوس 1هست و سینوس 0و حاصل سمت چپ 12هست و..
دست گرمی بود :Yahoo (1): 


درناحیه ی اول سینوس و کسینوس هر دو مثبت هست پس ماکزیمم در ناحیه اول
ناحیه ی سوم هر دو منفی هست پس مینیمم در ناحیه ی سوم
ناحیه ی دوم و چهارم یکی مثبت و دیگری منفی هست پس ماکس مین نیست و بینابینه
و می دونیم که ماکسیمم فیثاغوریس 5و12هست که میشه 13
پس یک جواب داره
حال کردی نه؟؟؟
سوال اول:چطور بفهمیم یک جواب هست تو ناحیه اول؟
مشتقش رو بگیر فقط یک ریشه داره تو ناحیه اول
سوال دوم:این فیثاغوریسه ازکجا اومد؟؟اولا که یک نکته بود در حسابان ثانیا هم ساده هست خودت اثبات کن :Yahoo (1): 

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اینم حلش (((حالشو ببرین!!!!)))
> 
> 
> فایل پیوست 12117




نمودار زرد رنگ سمت چپ می باشد
نمودار قرمز نگ سمت راست می باشد
اول زرد رو توضیح میدم:
مشخصه در 0 میشه 1-همچنین در پی و دوپی
منفی هم که نمیشن اصلا چون هردو به توان 2هستند
0هم نمیتونن باشن چون هردوباید همزمان 0 بشن که یک چیز غیرممکن هست
پس مینیممش یک چیزی بزرکتر از 0هست اما نمیدونم ولی میدونیم تقارن داره
نمودار قرمز:
اینو فکر کنم همتون بتونید بشکشید و حتی میدونید ماکزیممش میشه یک هشتم که تو 2جاست
توببین کی سمت راست یک هشتم میشه که تو پی چهارم هست
خب سمت چپ اینجا مینیممش هست شکل میگه اینو
در پی چهارم شکل یک هشتمه
آهاها-پس اونجا مماس اند و 2جواب داره

ببخشید شکل رو سریع کشیدم و دقیق نیست خودتون میتونید تشخیص بدین
شکل واقعی اینطوری نیست ها تیکه هاش بیشترند چون خیلی شلوغ میشه و دست خطم بده شکل حدودی هست
جتی قرمزه پیچ وخم داره خودتون بکشید من نقاط حساس را کشیدم فقط-شکل اصلی اینجوری نیستا ایراد نگیرین!!!
این روش یعنی هیچ نکته ای نمیخواد بلد باشی از قبل و کاملا مفهوم هست
توجه:قعر زرد رو میدونی تو پی چهارم هست-متقارنهه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> حلش:
> 
> فایل پیوست 12161


وقتی طرفین مساوی, 2 عبارت قرار می دهند
ابتدا جاهایی که هر دو طرف میتونند 0 بشن را پیدا میکنیم
سمت راست کی  0میشه؟
pi - 2pi
آقا جان سینوس دو ایکس که در نصف این ها هم میشه؟؟قبول اما اون طرف تو مخرج کسینوس داریم و به مشکل میخوره
حالا سمت چپ هم چک میکنیم که اینجاها صفر میشن؟؟خب آره
حالا بعد از این کار تا میتونی از طرفین حذف میکنی
میرسی به 
بقیش فکرکنم واضح باشه

----------

